# new coder needs help with HPI



## ggparker14 (Feb 10, 2011)

cc: nausea and vomiting and dehydration.

Patient denies any sick contacts or recent travel. She has had no fevers, chills or diarrhea. patient had a normal bowel movement last night.

How many elements could I use from this?

Any help is appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## deon lartigue (Feb 10, 2011)

*Hpi*

I would give only two - associated signs and symptoms and location.  What othe opinions have you received?  How many did you count?


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Feb 10, 2011)

who documented the CC?  If it was not the MD you can't count it in the HPI.

I see 4 here in what is documented. Context, timing, Associated, and Modifying factors.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 14, 2011)

*4 or more*

Vomiting and dehydration are NOT context ... 

Denies sick contacts or travel - CONTEXT
No fever, chills, diarrhea - ASSOC SIGN
Normal - QUALITY
Bowel Movement - LOCATION
Last Night - DURATION

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jnewberry (Feb 18, 2011)

I see four..........

associated s & s
modifiying factor
quality
timing


----------

